# Best CPU cooler for i7 950?



## Ryno87

Hello I'm at the final stage of the computer build,just need to know what the best option is for cooling the i7 950. I'm also getting the antec nine hundred two. Thanks in advance guys. I was looking at the prolimatech super mega and megahalem but they don't come with fans and newegg is sold out.


----------



## linkin

Why the 902? there are much better cases for cable management. Anyway, The prolimatech megahalems is a good cooler also.


----------



## Ryno87

linkin said:


> Why the 902? there are much better cases for cable management. Anyway, The prolimatech megahalems is a good cooler also.



I was looking at the antec 600 but alpt of good reviews for the 902. Any good cases with good cooling you can think of? Looks and how well it keeps the temps down is what I'm looking for I know CM makes good cases I just haven't researched them too much. Is there another site I can get the megahalems from? And also what fan should I run on the megahalems?


----------



## Hsv_Man

I would be very interested in the fans that are recommended for the megahalem apparently the fans required need to move alot of air (static pressure) and reason why i haven't bought a true heatsink fan as yet. As for cases have you checked out Antec they have massive cases that way you will have no trouble fitting things in. :good:


----------



## Ryno87

Hsv_Man said:


> I would be very interested in the fans that are recommended for the megahalem apparently the fans required need to move alot of air (static pressure) and reason why i haven't bought a true heatsink fan as yet. As for cases have you checked out Antec they have massive cases that way you will have no trouble fitting things in. :good:



Yeah I was looking at the antec 902 people claim it's one of the better cooling cases. As far as a recommended fan I haven't heard of any although I've heard scythe fans are great fans.


----------



## fastdude

Sticking with the topic of the HSF for the i7-950, the thermaltake frio, Titan fenrir, arctic cooler freezer pro rev. 7, as mentioned the megahalems, and the noctua NH-D14 are all recommended.


----------



## fastdude

Ryno87 said:


> Yeah I was looking at the antec 902 people claim it's one of the better cooling cases. As far as a recommended fan I haven't heard of any although I've heard scythe fans are great fans.



I've heard air penetrators are good also.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Silverstone RAVEN RV-02 is very nice, tho a akward design but the design is easy to work on. Costs about 160 bucks, for how roomy and quiet it is, its a rather decent deal.


----------

